# Bate-papo



## bb008

Hola a todos españoles o no quieren explicarme esto:

_Mangato: En cuanto al chat, tampoco. Solo siento envidia de mis amigos luso-parlantes que han sabido popularizar una palabra de lo más expresiva_.* "Bate-papo"*

¿Qué es o significa un bate-papo? 

Saludos.-


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola, BB. Dale una mirada a esto.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Al menos en Brasil entiendo que significa charla menuda, superficial, hablar de todo un poco de manera distendida. No es cualquier clase de charla: si te ponés a hablar de temas graves o de importancia, deja de ser "bate-papo".
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Gracias a los dos, no lo sabía.

Cómo en Venezuela se conoce sólo bate-quebrao, y se refiere a una persona que no sirve para nada, me sorprendí al ver bate-papo...

Saludos.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Gracias a los dos, no lo sabía.
> 
> Cómo en Venezuela se conoce sólo bate-quebrao, y se refiere a una persona que no sirve para nada, me sorprendí al ver bate-papo...
> 
> Saludos.-


Hola Bb, yo tampoco la conocía, al parecer se trata de una discusión...es en portugues, bate = discutir, y papo = charla. 

Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.

saludos


----------



## Mangato

bb008 said:


> Gracias a los dos, no lo sabía.
> 
> Cómo en Venezuela se conoce sólo bate-quebrao, y se refiere a una persona que no sirve para nada, me sorprendí al ver bate-papo...
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Adolfo lo definió muy bien. Charla intrascendente, como ellos dicen _descontraída._  Me imagino que es anterior a los chats y a internet.  Pero se ha instaurado con este sentido en este campo.


----------



## Christo86

Bueno, tengo ententido que _bate-papo_ significa, mas o menos, _una charla_ ¿pero como se emplearía en una conversación?...

quero bate-papo com voce...???
estava bate-papando com ele..???
o bate-papo dela e muilto agravél...???

Discuplad los ejemplos


----------



## Vanda

quero bate-papo com voce...??? - quero bater um papo com você
estava bate-papando com ele..??? - estava de bate-papo com ele
o bate-papo dela e muilto agravél...??? - a conversa dela é muito agradável


----------



## Christo86

obrigado vanda!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Adolfo lo definió muy bien. Charla intrascendente, como ellos dicen _descontraída._ Me imagino que es anterior a los chats y a internet. Pero se ha instaurado con este sentido en este campo.


Expresión bastante antigua en Brasil, de la época de mis padres con seguridad y muy probablemente de mis abuelos.


----------



## BbdSony

bb008 said:


> Hola a todos españoles o no quieren explicarme esto:
> 
> _Mangato: En cuanto al chat, tampoco. Solo siento envidia de mis amigos luso-parlantes que han sabido popularizar una palabra de lo más expresiva_.* "Bate-papo"*
> 
> ¿Qué es o significa un bate-papo?
> 
> Saludos.-


----------



## BbdSony

Hola bb008.
Visito mucho páginas brasileñas, y la expresión "bate-papo", aunque significa escuetamente "charla intrascendente", es muy popular, por ejemplo en ORKUT, la red social más usada en Brasil, y se utiliza para definir o solicitar una charla en el chat.


----------



## Istriano

*Papo *vem do verbo *papear *(ou seja _*platicar*_, este último pouco usado fora da América Central e de Múrcia).


----------



## preciouspuppy

Facebook utilisa bate-papo para decir chat en vivo o mesaje privado.


----------



## metaphrastes

Istriano said:


> *Papo *vem do verbo *papear*


Não exactamente, Istriano. _Papear _vem de _papo, _que é uma _"porção dilatada do esôfago das aves e insetos, us. para estocar temporariamente o alimento". _Como o _papo _das aves fica no pescoço, utiliza-se figurativamente como sinónimo de _garganta. _Quando alguém fala muito e não faz nada, pode-se dizer: _"é tudo papo!" _ou _"é só garganta!"._

Donde o _bater papo _dá a ideia de _por a garganta a trabalhar, dar a língua, _isto é, a ênfase não está no conteúdo do que se fala, mas no _falar por falar. _E talvez também a imagem de _trocar ideias um com o outro._

Donde, como verbo, temos: _bater papo, _ou _papear._
Como substantivo, temos _bate-papo, _ou ainda, _papo, _apenas. Exemplo: _"fulano tem um papo (uma conversação) muito interessante!"

*Nota: *"papo" pode usar-se no sentido de estómago, barriga, mas neste caso não tem nada a haver com conversas ou comunicação: "fulano encheu o papo e foi dormir"._


----------

